# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Best Restaurants

## Valerie

We are planning on spending two nights in Road Bay during our sailing trip this fall and we have never been to Anguilla before. What are the not to be missed restaurants on the island? We believe we'll rent a car so we should be able to get anywhere. So far I have been thinking Blanchard's (with the recent events would this be a bad idea?) and maybe Straw Hat. For a more casual option Sand Bar has been highly recommended to us by friends as well. Thanks!

----------


## Peter NJ

http://www.veya-axa.com/

----------


## Peter NJ

Veya's is right in Sandy Ground which is Road Bay...For more casual spots in Sandy Ground check out Ripples and The Pumphouse...After Dinner follow the music..AXA is all about the beaches and live music.

----------


## LindaP

Peter is the best at recommendations, I agree. We will be returning in February, and plan to go to Veyas ,as we have never made it there, but have heard nothing but the best about it.
Also, we love Pumphouse, and Barrel Stay on Sandy Ground , Ripples too....they are all close, and fun. Pumphouse often has great music as well.
Mangos , on Barnes Bay , is excellent .....it would personally be my choice over Blanchards.
Have a great trip!

----------


## LindaP

BTW, Sand Bar is also an excellent choice, great atmosphere, on the beach, and again, Sandy Ground. You might have to extend your stay !!!!!  :cool:

----------


## Valerie

Thank y'all! Veya will be on our list for sure-it looks fantastic! And it sounds like The Pumphouse will be great for some after dinner entertainment!

----------


## Peter NJ

Also Johnnos makes a great fish sammy.

----------

